# RegEx und Zeilenumbruch



## lolilol (6. März 2005)

Hoi,

ich hänge seit einer Weile an dem Problem Zeilenumbrüche von meinen RegEx erkennen zzu lassen.

ich will, dass der String

```
<a href="xxx">xxx</a>
</td>
```
erkannt wird.
Dafür benutze ich 

preg_match_all('/<a href=\"(.+)\">(.+)<\/a>X</td>/iYU', $string, $ergebnis);


Ich habe das ganze schon mit verschiedensten Einstellungen und Kombination zwischen X (z.B. \n, \r, \D, ^, etc.) und Y (jeweils 'm', 's' oder leer) versucht, aber nicht funktioniert.

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir hier helfen.

MFG
loli


----------



## Gumbo (6. März 2005)

Probier mal folgende Zeichenkette als regulären Ausdruck:
	
	
	



```
/<a href="(.+)">(.+)<\/a>(?:\r\n|\n|\r)?<\/td>/iU
```


----------

